# Just Too Hot @ 107



## Ghosty

OK - we all know that in Texas it gets a little warm in Summer -- but holy cow â€" its still SPRING and it hit 107 for the last three daysâ€¦

We spent the last 5 days Outbacking in San Angelo TX -- sure it only got up to 104 the first day -- but the other three stayed right at 107 .... (dropping down to 80 during the nights)â€¦ we were going to spend the entire weekend and come back Sunday but I finally had enough â€¦

Plus â€" no offense to San Angelo â€" but if you had ever been there you would understand â€¦

Also, no matter how good you think your A/C is working now -- it can barely keep the trailer at 80 (thats 27 degrees difference inside and out) when its 107 -- so its toooo hot outside to do anything put stay in the Pool (which luckily they had a giant one) and just barely warm inside the trailer to be almost uncomfortable â€" (although 80 isn't bad) ...

â€œHow Hot was It???â€ you ask .. It was so Hot that the water evaporation from the A/C was turning to steam before it could run off the roof onto the groundâ€¦

But man the nights were great -- except for the killer mosquitoes the size of birds -- but then again everything is bigger in Texas ..

Think we are going to try the Coast next timeâ€¦

LOL


----------



## akdream

I'm sorry, did you say 107







!?! Let me see if I can cool you down. Today it was in the low 60's, cloudy with a chance of rain. Last week it did get very warm here, I think it was about 75. As far as I know the AC in the TT works, we have not had a need for it. If you want to cool down, just head north.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That is way too hot for June Ghosty. We'll hit around 75 tomorrow which is just about perfect.

anyone ever put two A/C units on their Outback? My home has two (one for upstairs and one for downstairs)...so that gave me the idea for the Outback (not that I would ever use an A/C unit..or ever have)


----------



## CamperAndy

So what is "For Sale" the Outback or San Angelo???


----------



## Moosegut

Yeah, but it's a dry heat, right?


----------



## 7heaven

Sooooooo......about all those wise-cracks someone was making this past winter.......????







..........









You must be sending some of that our way.... today, 92 with chance of strong t-storms...


----------



## summergames84

Gee, Ghosty, were you toasty??







Our record in the Outback is 117, last May in Phoenix. Miserable would be a good description. We vowed our Outbacking days were over in AZ any time after March!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Aww, its hot Ghosty. I would feel sorry for you but after all the hot temp comments all winter while we were cold.........well..............Enjoy the heat









John

PS.. I always look forward to those comments


----------



## Lady Di

So Ghosty was razzing us all winter about how warm it was. Well, I guess now it's our turn to talk about how cool it is in our neck of the woods. I guess we all pay one way or the other for our 'good' weather.


----------



## Fire44

7heaven said:


> Sooooooo......about all those wise-cracks someone was making this past winter.......????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be sending some of that our way.... today, 92 with chance of strong t-storms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120161[/snapback]​





tdvffjohn said:


> Aww, its hot Ghosty. I would feel sorry for you but after all the hot temp comments all winter while we were cold.........well..............Enjoy the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> PS.. I always look forward to those comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120167[/snapback]​





Lady Di said:


> So Ghosty was razzing us all winter about how warm it was. Well, I guess now it's our turn to talk about how cool it is in our neck of the woods. I guess we all pay one way or the other for our 'good' weather.
> [snapback]120175[/snapback]​


Just what I was thinking....just remember this when you warm winter Outbackers are laughing at us up here in the cold!!!!!

Today it is going to get almost to 70....I think I might have to put on a pair of shorts!!!!

Gary


----------



## cts_alberta

Ghosty

Can't even imagine how hot it gets down there! Way up here in Canada I use to hate how humid and hot Toronto would get while growing up. Moved west for the sunshine, cleaner air, and very little humidity! Ahhhhhh... just right. My blood is too thick to handle that heat... I'll keep to my 'rule of thumb'... nothing too far south unless travelling in winter or spring break! (OK, it does get kind of cold up here in the winter.) Hope you get a break in the weather soon









... Carolyn


----------



## johnp

All I can say to you Ghosty is







BURN







BABY







BURN









After all your winter comments its payback time.







It should be 70 and sunny on Sunday









I could put my ac on but it might freeze up









John


----------



## cookie9933

I figure that if it's 107 degrees in early June, it will hopefully warm up another 20 degrees or so by July and August.







But those Texas folks probably like that kind of heat, I guess.

Well, to each his own. I am enjoying the low 70's here in Michigan just fine.









Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Paybacks are a b*tch uh Ghosty?


----------



## mswalt

Man, does my pool feel good!!!
















I go out and lie on my swim float and let the breeze over the water cool me off. It's only about 98 degrees right now, and the water feels soooooooo good!











> Today it is going to get almost to 70


....Little chilly at 75 to go swimming, isn't it?







I've already got a nice tan going.

Ghosty, I still think it's nicer to cool off when I get too hot rather than try to put on more clothes to stay warm, don't you agree? sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Mark sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## johnp

That hurt my pool is 60 at best







and the kids can't understand why they can't go in.

John


----------



## Ghosty

WOW -- suddenly I can really feel all the LOVE on this forum ---

LOL

sunny







sunny


----------



## Moosegut

Ghosty said:


> WOW -- suddenly I can really feel all the LOVE on this forum ---
> 
> LOL
> 
> sunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny
> [snapback]120269[/snapback]​


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're here with open arms..


----------



## Ghosty

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're here with open arms..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120293[/snapback]​


I'm not worried about the arm's -- Its whats in the hand's that worries me


----------



## PDX_Doug

So, let me get this straight...

Ghosty is whinning about the heat?

Ghosty?.... Too hot?

Ahhh... poor baby!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers

Ditto Ghosty! 104 here in southwest Oklahoma! No outbacking this weekend. But we did start packing wheel bearings. Pack a bearing, jump in the pool, pack a bearing, jump in the pool!







You get the idea......


----------



## mountainlady56

Poor Ghosty!! They really let you have it, didn't they, big guy???
If it's any comfort to you, it was 101, here in Thomasville, GA (right on the GA/FL line) and heat index of 102 (record breaking heat, and summer hasn't even gotten here!!). The SE Rally kicked off at Destin, Saturday, and I'm late leaving, as my cousin had to work, today. I know the fried down there, yesterday, PLUS, the UV index is 10+!! Also, a tropical depression brewing in the Gulf!! I'm pulling out Monday morning, and hope there will be a better picture, by then, for the remainder of the week!
Take care, and everybody, ease up on Ghosty!!








Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sooner State Outbackers said:


> Ditto Ghosty! 104 here in southwest Oklahoma! No outbacking this weekend. But we did start packing wheel bearings. Pack a bearing, jump in the pool, pack a bearing, jump in the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the idea......
> [snapback]120355[/snapback]​


I have this visual of a large oil slick following you as you dive into the pool...









Ease up on Ghosty? Come on, Darlene, he's a lawyer... He's used to it!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: BTW Ghosty, its going to be a mild - comfortable - 75 here today!


----------



## HootBob

WOW!!!! Ghosty that is just to hot to camp for me
Boy I'm glad it doesn't get that hot here in PA.









Don


----------



## jewel

I have so enjoyed reading all the razzin youre doing to poor Ghosty!







Love the sense of humor here






















Ghosty, that is just TOO hot!! yikes!I would die. ha ha My cousin lives in TX so I hear all about the wicked heat you all get. Stay cool









action Jewels


----------



## Fire44

I perfer the cold over the hot.

I look at it this way, I can always put on more clothes but legally I can only take off so many........and I really shouldn't strip down that far!!!!

Enjoy the heat......






































Gary


----------



## Thor

Fire44 said:


> I perfer the cold over the hot.
> 
> I look at it this way, I can always put on more clothes but legally I can only take off so many........and I really shouldn't strip down that far!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the heat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]120827[/snapback]​


Ghosty - send some heat up my way. Went camping last weekend and the high did not even make the 60s







. I am now in my 3rd season with the Outback and I have never used the a/c. I need more heat sunny

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas

I still prefer 107 degrees 32 or less. At least I don't have to worry about the pipes boiling or "summerizing" the Outback.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn

jewel said:


> I have so enjoyed reading all the razzin youre doing to poor Ghosty!
> 
> [snapback]120824[/snapback]​


The wheel has come around


----------



## Camper Karen

We just returned from camping at Hord's Creek in Coleman, TX. It was over 100 every day. sunny The air conditioner never went off! At least we had the lake to cool off in when we wanted to. I can't imagine what the temps are going to be in July and August if we are already in triple digits. It's better than the cold though! I was born and raised in NW Indiana and I sure know what cold is!


----------



## akdream

I think our A/C works, it was turned on for us during the walk through (it was -10 when we picked it up ).








P.S. Alaska does have 4 seasons....June, July, August, and winter


----------



## jfish21

akdream said:


> I think our A/C works, it was turned on for us during the walk through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120882[/snapback]​


was thinking the same thing did pickup mid feb. snow strom and 25 
sounds better then 107


----------

